
Show HN: Bitmia - oriol
Hello Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;d like to share an investing&#x2F;personal finance social news site I&#x27;ve pushed live a couple of days ago. It&#x27;s based on the lobste.rs codebase, slightly repurposed to be more focused on discussion rather than link aggregation.<p>I assume there’s a significant userbase overlap with HN since most of you who work in computing are well-positioned to retire early. There’s a running joke on &#x2F;r&#x2F;financialindependence that they are 99% software engineers.<p>It&#x27;s live at <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitmia.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitmia.com</a> – if you’d like an invite, feel free to request one on the site. Hopefully when&#x2F;if this catches fire it will be a nice addition to your daily reading.<p>Would be great to get your feedback.
======
seahonky
You won't believe it, but I had this exact same idea in my mind. Can I please
get an invite?

~~~
oriol
That's great to hear! I need your email for that - the easiest way to get it
is by requesting one here:
[https://bitmia.com/invitations/request](https://bitmia.com/invitations/request)

